# Nzxt h510 airflow



## PandaH05 (Oct 21, 2020)

Hey guys kinda of a dumb question but is there any possible way to make the airflow better in the nzxt h510


----------



## milewski1015 (Oct 21, 2020)

Aside from drilling holes in it, I doubt it. If I remember correctly, the stock fan configuration is set up to create negative pressure to pull in fresh air for the GPU through the rear PCIe expansion brackets, and adding fans changes that. If you're concerned about airflow and thermals, you'd probably be better served looking into a case with a mesh front.


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 22, 2020)

PandaH05 said:


> Hey guys kinda of a dumb question but is there any possible way to make the airflow better in the nzxt h510


Mount two fans as intake behind the front panel, inside the case.
Leave the top and rear fans as exhaust.


----------



## joemama (Oct 22, 2020)

The front panel design really isn't good for airflow


----------



## PLSG08 (Oct 22, 2020)

better to setup the case with the focus more on exhaust than intake. Funnily enough I had a Case similar to the NZXT H510 (same blocked front panel) and using the front as an exhaust *kinda* worked. GPU temps didn't climb as fast but still gets relatively hot.

Don't bother adding fans as they won't really do that much difference in temps. The stock config that NZXT ships the case in is probably the best setup for a case like that. adding intake fans wouldn't get any tangible benefits

A video link if you're interested: 









It's pretty much the reason why I just switched to the Meshify C


----------

